# Clockworkmod 6.0.1.0 - backup problem



## PB&J (Jan 5, 2012)

Using ROM Manager, I've installed the newest recovery with and without "erase recovery" checked in the settings. When I try to make a nandroid it stops backing up after it says "done freeing space"and just hangs there. This is on both touch and non touch CWM btw. Going back to 6.0.0.5 until I can figure this out.

Anybody know a solution to this ?

*edit
I just let it do it's thing to see if it just needed time. Sure enough, 45 min. later It finished the backup.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Well since you figured that out, Saul Goodman is my favorite Breaking Bad character. Your picture is awesome.


----------



## PB&J (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah. Thanks man. Saul is the shit. So far the new season is pretty good


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

45 mins to create a back up? Something is broken.


----------



## PB&J (Jan 5, 2012)

nhat said:


> 45 mins to create a back up? Something is broken.


I know. Thought I read that the initial backup on 6.0.1.0 takes longer then they're quick. So I tried it again and no dice. Back on 6.0.0.5


----------



## rebretz000 (Jul 2, 2012)

I had trouble wit CWM after it got updated also. My issue was CWM would error out if I tried to make a backup using it instead or rebooting into recovery first. After messing with it for two days I noticed it only did it with Glados KernelV2 for JB and Franco Nightly r223. Switched to Trinity and Air Kernel and after had an issue yet.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wait, you mean people still use Clockwork?


----------



## PB&J (Jan 5, 2012)

rebretz000 said:


> Wait, you mean people still use Clockwork?


Switching to TWRP to see how I like it


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

This new clockwork was good for a while... until it wouldn't restore any of my back ups. Twrp is more stable to me

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsmith (Jun 28, 2012)

backup took less than 5 mins for me


----------

